# Pro haunt community



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Do any of you interact with the pro haunt community? What were your results?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Howdy.....
What do you mean by interact?
I am a semi-retired Pro Haunter and I have fun just doing the home haunt thing....less red tape.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

oh I suppose just looked down upon by they pro guys because "you are just a yard haunter go to your own forum where the big boys are"

Just rude


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I do belong to one forum where I do get some great advice from Pro Haunters. I'll get ya'll the URL.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I worked at SpookyWorld for a couple of years. I brought in my own props and setup a graveyard and a celebrity booth. I learned a lot from Ed Gannon and John Denley, two well known pro haunters. It was an awesome experience and I would do it again if SpookyWorld ever moves back to MA. Since then, my home haunt has improved by leaps and bounds. If you ever get a chance to work at a pro haunt, take it. The knowledge you will gain is far more valuable than any money you might make.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Actually, as a pro-haunter, I look up to yard haunters....alot of work and talent...and they do it for free!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

getting on the pro-haunt forums like HauntWorld can yield a lot of good info, and most of the pros are either helpful to the Homies or just ignore them. You'll find a good handful of pissy attitudes and colossal egos, but those guys are generally like that to everyone and not directed at home haunters per se (seems a lot of people start getting the "My way is the One True Way" attitude once they start getting paid for it. Fortunately they're in the minority). It's worth the time. I used to get on all the time, now only occasionally.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I worked a pro haunt for 10 years and still have many friends at the area haunted houses. I just started my home haunt last year, after the pro haunt moved too far away for me to want to drive. It will be a great source of information and ideas for years to come.


----------

